# Peach wood



## wildcat706 (May 4, 2015)

I currently trimmed my white peach tree four days ago about 10 pounds. How many days do I need to age it bark is removed. I have a Bradly smoker and would like to make my own  bisquettes out of this I have watched and have read how to make these. What is the best way to chip it. I would think a wood chipper I have read they will pay for  theirselves pretty quick. Any other ways you can chip besides this I have heard blinder or food  processor.


----------



## themule69 (May 5, 2015)

How long it will take to dry depends on how thick it is and temp and humidity. I chip wood with a chipper or a planer hooked to a dust collector.

Nice looking car you have.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## wildcat706 (May 5, 2015)

Here's a better picture of it













image.jpg



__ wildcat706
__ May 5, 2015


----------



## wildcat706 (May 5, 2015)

themule69 said:


> How long it will take to dry depends on how thick it is and temp and humidity. I chip wood with a chipper or a planer hooked to a dust collector.
> Nice looking car you have.
> Happy smoken.
> David


biggest piece it's all between 3 inch to 1/2 inchs most are small. Thank you for the response. The Tbucket is my husbands nice Vette.


----------



## themule69 (May 5, 2015)

wildcat706 said:


> biggest piece it's all between 3 inch to 1/2 inchs most are small. Thank you for the response. The Tbucket is my husbands nice Vette.


I would go at least 3 months and then give it a test burn to see what you think. In the test I would smoke something cheep. If you chip it you can put it out in the sun on a shinny cookie sheet and get it to dry pretty fast. 

I do like the T-Bucket. I'm thinking you may have wider tires than I do. Mine are 15.5













vette may 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013


















vette may 4.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013


















kisr 5.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013


















vette may 8.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 22, 2013


















vette driver 2.jpg



__ themule69
__ Jan 25, 2013


















vette charle's show.jpg



__ themule69
__ Jan 22, 2013






View media item 171872
Happy smoken.

David


----------



## wildcat706 (May 5, 2015)

Well I went and got a heavy duty blender it works for chips. But I don't know if it will work on my peach wood I don't know if I want to cut it up. If not I will probably be better off selling it and just go buy chips and make my own Bradly briquettes out of that.













image.jpg



__ wildcat706
__ May 5, 2015


----------



## a g k (May 6, 2015)

I used a miter saw to make sawdust that I made my bisquettes out of. Used some dry wood & some green wood. Green wood works better to make sawdust & also sawdust dries much faster than chunks when spread out and stirred once in a while. Have made more than 200 so far & have enough sawdust to make more than 500 more.

  A G K


----------

